

Launchpad Toys (YC S11) Looks To Create The Next Generation Of Learning Toys - udits
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/29/yc-funded-launchpad-toys-looks-to-create-the-next-generation-of-early-learning-toys/

======
jgrahamc
"The goal is to help children learn about the art of storytelling, while
allowing them to enjoy the fun of animating their own cartoon, before sharing
it with friends and family — and even winning awards."

While on holiday this summer I was at a fairly deserted beach and there were
two small children with their parents. The children had no toys whatsoever
with them (not even a spade) and they spent hours inventing a game which
involved treating some large shells as if they were boats and then racing them
and more in pools of water on the beach itself. They were full of fun and
imagination. Not an iPad in sight.

I don't doubt that this company can make a success of itself. After all,
parents lapped up Baby Einstein with the feeblest of justifications, but
whenever I see children being given more opportunities for pixel time it makes
me sad. In the article, it mentions Play-Doh, Crayola and Erector sets. What's
wonderful about those things is that you use your hands to make, you touch,
drop, break, feel (even smell and taste when your parents aren't looking). The
screen makes things uniform and colourful while draining them of the real.

------
sgrove
These guys have such a nice view on the world - they're really eager to get
kids exploring, discovering, and _creating_. It's awesome to see them talk
because they really have a handle on it.

Even more interesting though, is when they give a demo to a room full of mid
20-30-year-olds, and everyone laughs and follows along. There's something
whimsical that they've captured that engages kids, and adults, alike. I'm
really excited to see where they take this!

------
jsun
What a gorgeous looking site. Keep up the good work guys!

------
MatthewB
Yes, very pretty site. This is a great idea for a startup, congrats.

------
ceelee
Good idea and a brilliant execution

